# Sea King crew members earn commendation - 16 Jun 09



## Eye In The Sky (17 Jun 2009)

Link:

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/news_e.asp?id=8762

June 16, 2009
  
By Navy and Air Force public affairs 

The Canadian frigate HMCS Winnipeg officially detached from Standing NATO Maritime Group 1 (SNMG1) on June 6, ending a very successful nine-week counter-piracy mission that began in early April. Winnipeg was supported in its counter piracy operations by a Sea King helicopter detachment, nicknamed "Palomino 16".

A few days before leaving SNMG1, while HMCS Winnipeg was making a port visit to Victoria, Seychelles Islands, the ship's commanding officer presented a number of commendations. The commendations stemmed from conspicuous performance during counter-piracy operations on April 9 and 18, 2009.

Two members of the Palomino 16 crew received "Commander of Canadian Expeditionary Force Command" commendations: Master Corporal David Tillotson and Major James Hawthorne. Their award citations read as follows:

"During the pursuit of armed pirates in the Gulf of Aden on 18 April 2009, Master Corporal David Tillotson was ordered to fire towards the pirates from the ship's helicopter. Under intense pressure, he quickly accounted for wind direction, the speed of both crafts and the distance between them before delivering an accurate set of warning shots. Master Corporal Tillotson's calm and decisive actions contributed to the capture and subsequent boarding of the pirate vessel."

and

"Major James Hawthorne's outstanding composure as the Crew Commander of a Sea King helicopter was essential to locating and interdicting armed pirates in the Gulf of Aden on 18 April 2009. Under tremendous pressure in a highly complex and fast-paced environment, his ability to interpret and de-conflict simultaneous inputs ensured command intent was applied effectively within the boundaries of newly-established rules of engagement. Major Hawthorne's total control of the situation and the aircraft enabled the subsequent boarding of the pirate vessel."

HMCS Winnipeg joined SNMG1 - which consists of vessels from Canada, Germany, the Netherlands, Portugal, Spain, the United Kingdom, and the United States - on April 2. In late April NATO nations revised their plan for SNMG1, cancelling their port visits to Singapore and Australia and directing the Group to continue its important counter piracy mission, Operation Allied Protector, in the Gulf of Aden and off the Horn of Africa.


Winnipeg is scheduled to return to her home base in Esquimalt, B.C. in August.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Jun 2009)

Perhaps I'm missing the point here, but if delivery of accurate warning shots is worthy of a commendation from the commander of a command then the Army should be handing them out like Crackerjack trinkets to just about every convoy on the roads in Afghanistan.

Not that MCpl Tillotson did not do a good job - just that it wouldn't seem to rise to the level of a commendation by the commander of a command.


----------



## Haggis (17 Jun 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Perhaps I'm missing the point here, but if delivery of accurate warning shots is worthy of a commendation from the commander of a command then the Army should be handing them out like Crackerjack trinkets to just about every convoy on the roads in Afghanistan.
> 
> Not that MCpl Tillotson did not do a good job - just that it wouldn't seem to rise to the level of a commendation by the commander of a command.



Ever tried shooting from a helicopter and hitting what you're aiming at?  Ever tried shooting from a helicopter and not hitting what you're not supposed to?

It's a damned sight more difficult that firing from a land vehicle.

Since the news release doesn't outline all the circumstances, I'm going to bet that  MCpl Tillotson's level of training and experience in this "skill" (art?) were contributing factors to the commendation's write-up.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (18 Jun 2009)

dapaterson-

There is significantly more to door gunnery than you might think. I know this crew- it was a deserved commendation.


----------



## dapaterson (18 Jun 2009)

If it was in fact a crew effort (and that makes perfect sense to me) should it not then have been a commendation for the crew as a whole?

Despite popular opinion, Navs do fulfill a worthwhile function; looks here like the pilot and the door gunner were the only two recognized for what was truly a team effort.


----------



## Sub_Guy (19 Jun 2009)

Good job Pig-Pen!

I spent a very long 6 months in Winnipeg with him, nice to see a fellow AES Op get recognized.


----------

